# what gun is right for me?



## jestalavita (Nov 5, 2013)

gday, im a chippy by trade but im keen to paint my kombi. i have bought some paint(a splerge/spontainious buy..also i have A LOT of spies and heckler paint if anyones keen) im currently searching for a decent compressor on gumtree/e bay but am hesitant on the paint gun to go with it? i have read a few links/reveiws but havent made my mind up. i am looking for a relatively cheap gun but dont know what specs to look out for? i understand that the compressor needs to be capable of pumping sufficient air for the gun so i know whats a good compressor or not, but im struggling with gun specs? is there any thing to look out for or to avoid? the project is painting 2pac "spies and heckler" paint over me kombi van.
any advise is apreciated but thanks for reading anyway
cheers


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would go with a 1911 45 auto.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I would go with a 1911 45 auto.


Quick on the draw there ReNt. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Glock 17 is hard to beat.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

That's kind of like asking how much you should charge. Right for you? Who are you and what do you want to do...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Glock 45, Ar 15, Thompson if you get the paper work pushed.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

AK-47,AR-16 20" barrel,as for hand reach gun desert eagle Israel edition


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What is that, Aussie or Kiwi talk?

You're a carpenter/wood worker and you want to paint your work truck or van?

If you that's a whole different field, although there are some Aussies and Kiwis on Drywall Talk Forum that might know of some paint guns where you live. I know guys that paint cars as a hobby and use pretty guns that don't cost alot of money. Maybe $20-40 USD. 

Nice meeting you though, I'm Jeremy and I'm from Texas, USA (not quite as big as Australia but nearly as hot lol). But now I'm around Memphis, home of Elvis!

And if you're from somewhere completely different, then I apologize


----------



## csv (Jul 26, 2012)

First things first, striker or hammer fired?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am also fond of the Paslode battery nailers.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

For paint guns, as with any guns, the correct answer is- shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> For paint guns, as with any guns, the correct answer is- shoot first, ask questions later.


Like any gun practice before you actually need to fire the thing.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Glock 17 is hard to beat.


Come on TJ :no: I was talking about real guns. More like a 1911 from the Smith and Wesson Performance Center or a Springfield Armory TRP Operator.

Glocks is kind a like Speedwall paint from Homedepot. Now if you want FP of E go with a Wilson Combat or a NightHawk Custom.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Come on TJ :no: I was talking about real guns. More like a 1911 from the Smith and Wesson Performance Center or a Springfield Armory TRP Operator.
> 
> Glocks is kind a like Speedwall paint from Homedepot. Now if you want FP of E go with a Wilson Combat or a NightHawk Custom.


1911 is great. I have a colt and love it. But glocks are a great too. And I guess its what you like and comfortable with. If youre not comfortable with it you wont shoot it and thats worthless.

How many Wilsons do you have?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, Glocks are good guns but I like a good 1911 better. all that plastic turns me off. To me guns are a lot like shoes. There are a lot of good purposeful shoes that are 75 percent plastic but I prefer an all leather upper. As with hand guns I prefer the predominant feature to be steel.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Theres a lot of good guns out there. 

The more the better.

It all comes down to POU and whats right for the person.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Come on TJ :no: I was talking about real guns. More like a 1911 from the Smith and Wesson Performance Center or a Springfield Armory TRP Operator.
> 
> Glocks is kind a like Speedwall paint from Homedepot. Now if you want FP of E go with a Wilson Combat or a NightHawk Custom.


Ed Brown is about the sweetest you can get.


----------

